# 90 gallon planted tank discus inbound



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I moved this tank about a month ago from my office to my house. This tank is eventually going to have discus added to the aquarium. I will be picking up discus today but they will be going into their own 75 gallon BB tank for now. I will add them to this tank once I thin out some stock in this tank, get the temp higher, and allow the plants and tank to mature. The discus also need time to get used to the foods I will be feeding them and of course both tanks inhabitants need to show no signs of stress or illness. 

Here is the tank as it is today. The java fern and anubias will eventually go once I find a home for them or sell them.

I was able to find a group of discus 5.5" +/- in size. I may try to grow them out a bit more before I add them to this tank. 

I've always wanted a setup like this so I'm hoping over the next few months everything goes well. 

I'm also wondering if anyone here keeps dantum Angel's. I have 5 in the tank right now 3 silver and 2 albino. I lost a albino a few weeks after I bought the group for reasons unknown. It just died one day without warning. They are nice looking Angel's and I'm curious to know if anyone had grown them out to adults yet.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Discus have arrived


----------



## khansadi (Oct 3, 2019)

planter said:


> Discus have arrived


Looking nice!


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

planter said:


> Discus have arrived


Very nice ! where did you get them ? they brand name ? definitely look breeder quality.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

UsAndThem said:


> Very nice ! where did you get them ? they brand name ? definitely look breeder quality.


I bought them from a hobbyist out in Hamilton. I found him on kijiji. Normally I stay away from buying anything fish on kijiji but these looked really nice and the guy who bred them told me that could come to take a look at his little operation with no obligation to buy. I'm glad I did. It was obvious that he knew what he was doing he had some of the largest disus I've never seen. (Those weren't for sale)


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Today I added one of the discus to my community tank. I will add the rest in a few weeks if the discus shows no signs of illness or infections.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful tank. Inspired. No money these days to spend on the aquarium. I'm spending 30 mins a month on aquarium maintenance. Not counting the time waiting for the tank to drain/fill during WCs. Discus love their WCs. I've been slacking on mine. They eat stupid amounts of food though.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I added the rest of the discus a few day's ago. Since then 2 confirmed pairs have formed and it looks like one other pair is forming. 6 out of 7 fish....

I have home today to find to batches of eggs from 2 separate pairs. One the other side of the tank 2 discus are cleaning an the intake tube of my other filter.

here is a video of one of the pairs spawning and a picture of a female (I think) from another pair guarding her eggs


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is a video of the entire tank


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow nice looking tank. What kind of lights are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

lemuj said:


> Wow nice looking tank. What kind of lights are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The fixture is a fluval 3.0 plant spectrum.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks really nice, and congrats on the eggs!


----------

